
Fixit: A lint framework that writes better Python code for you - fixitopensource
https://github.com/Instagram/Fixit
======
pipeep
I worked on this while on the Instagram Server Framework team to leverage
LibCST and solve some of Instagram's own problems. We took a lot of
inspiration from other lint frameworks (notably, Flake8 and ESLint).

I left the team before most of the work to open source it happened. It looks
like a lot of work went into the documentation, command line interface, and
configuration system. Congrats to the whole team! I hope this can be useful to
other projects outside of Facebook.

